# TAB Battery



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I've got a spare TAB AGM battery removed from my Adria Twin. I used it twice before replacing it (fitted solar and a pair of bigger batteries) and it lasted a couple of days powering lights pumps & TV.
It measures 275mm wide, 195mm high and 173mm deep. I think it's 70Ah but can't be sure.

It's free to a good home but it will have to be collected from the Cambridge area.


----------



## steve52 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi TGM
Sounds interesting.
Whereabouts are you in Cambridgeshire?


----------



## steve52 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry Nick...........where did TGM come from?


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Steve, I'm a bit confused by the TGM thing. You have probably invented a new battery  

I'm in Little Eversden 7 miles from Cambridge.


----------

